# Licking



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How much do your cockapoos lick you?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Quite a lot, usually my face, lol! But not excessive, why??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is a big licker, not so much with me although he tries, but my son lets him lick him all over all the time, Dudley will just keep going till he gets pushed off! it can be a sign of anxiety though can't it? I would love if Dudley was calm enough to be a PAT dog one day, but when I checked on their website and they don't want dogs who lick (or pull on the lead, or jump up, or paw for attention, or bark.....!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's most of ours out of the running for PAT dog work then! 
Ruby is weird & licks a pair go my pyjamas


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is a mad licker and gives such loving looks as she does so! Nina wasn't but is learning from Lola I reckon. I'm constantly telling Lola "enough," I don't really mind but she just gets a bit carried away! Nina has started to lick if she wants something! This is clearly my fault cos I fall for it every time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think it's anxiety for my two.. They just love to lick. Lola looks completely in love with me when she's licking me!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley and Holly are terrible at licking especially at night when we are all chilled and relaxed, they usually lick hubby more on the back of his hands and arms. We was told its because of the salt in you skin, don't know if thats true or not. Don't think its anything to do with anxiety as these 2 do it more when they are ready to nod off on our laps. Jack and Oscar don't do it so much but then they are the ones that are on the go more!! Bayley loves to try and lick my face but i think its because i don't like it and makes me squeal lol.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi loves to have a good lick of man toes at the end of the day 
Duncan appears to enjoy a face wash from the other two 
I'm not keen on doggy soggy licky tongues, so they don't lick me much


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a big big licker especially to my husband. She will lick his whole face head arms. And she does it so lovingly. We say thank you when we want her to stop. As she too can get carried away with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady is a big big licker especially to my husband. She will lick his whole face head arms. And she does it so lovingly. We say thank you when we want her to stop. As she too can get carried away with it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The intensity of love in the eyes is quite amazing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is my only licker. He would lick the skin off my face if I let him. He wraps his legs around my neck to do it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is my only licker. He would lick the skin off my face if I let him. He wraps his legs around my neck to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Yes! This sounds all to familiar. 

What is it all about?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a mixture of affection, they know they get a good reaction when they do it (like cuddles), and the taste! (been googling!), think the anxiety maybe more to do with excessively licking themselves.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is a big licker she licks everyone she meets A neighbor came over today and sat on her diva couch so Molly was all over her giving kisses


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> looks like a mixture of affection, they know they get a good reaction when they do it (like cuddles), and the taste! (been googling!), think the anxiety maybe more to do with excessively licking themselves.


Jake doesn't lick himself.That's why I knew something was wrong last summer when he started licking his leg. Plus Jake really only licks me. Guess i taste good


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope mine lick anyone!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine love to lick my bare feet and anywhere I have put moisturizer on. Dexter once kept licking the back of a teenage girls legs on a cockapoo walk much to my embarrassment, but she was very tolerant of him and said she had just put fake tan on her legs that morning!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves vaseline cocoa butter cream so if i put some on I have to keep pushing her away. It makes me laugh cause she gets this intense crazy look in her eyes She loves feet so in the summer she is miss lickety split...Christine tells people who come over to wear socks cause she hates feet


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake in the car licking away my face.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Jake he is way too cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I love Jake he is way too cute


I never let a dog lick my face before Jake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How sweet he is poo perfection Molly is all about kisses I don't mind cause her tongue is small my golden and my lab had huge tongues so it was a bit disturbing The girl the other day at the emergency vet let Molly lick her whole face even her glasses...in my head I was thinking "are you insane" She must love dogs for sure! She thought she was a puppy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love that picture of Jake! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I want Jake kisses too he's just gorgeous! 😍😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hi you all..ginger is a licker ,but just for me ,she don't lick the wife that much. but will lick me all day if i let her, not only does she lick skin but every thing ,my shirt ,my PJ's,, my coat.or sweater....every thing that is mine to day i had some test and they lasted a long time ,longer then we had ever let ginger alone for it was 5 1/2 hours.was there a happy dog when we got home haa Haa ,but now she won't let me out of her sight .well all my test are done and they did not find any thing wrong.and still don't know why i am still losing weighti droped 30 pounds in less then a month .i'm eating good but thats about it.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't think you can call what Lexi and Beemer do as licking but more like a swath of tongue washing my face making it impossible to breathe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper licks, but don't think she overly licks me. But hubby doesn't like the licking... And I think Piper knows this and tries to lick him the most. LOL And she does have the fastest tung in the West...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to feel your tests came back negative Lumpy. That's really excellent news. Your healthy eating must be paying off. Plus your back problems probably haven't helped. Pain medication can put you off your food a bit.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Love this! Monty is a licker. Loves my son's face, my daughter's toes and hands, my legs and hands and my hubby's mouth - always makes a sneaky attack - very funny. hubby doesn't think so


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They always manage to get the tongue in!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a no french kissing policy here, for dogs not people!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We have a no french kissing policy here, for dogs not people!


Sometimes you just get caught off guard!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes you know they have fast tongue's.they can french kiss you three times before you can say yulk once ,,haa Haa. and they love it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is another dog walker who always makes a fuss of Dudley, lifting his front legs up and giving him a cuddle - last time he said "oh you bu**er, - he slipped his tongue in!!" I said "well you know he really likes you!" It was funny.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> There is another dog walker who always makes a fuss of Dudley, lifting his front legs up and giving him a cuddle - last time he said "oh you bu**er, - he slipped his tongue in!!" I said "well you know he really likes you!" It was funny.


Oh that made me chuckle, that'll teach him not to give too much Dudley love!!


----------



## M2kta (Jan 27, 2014)

I also googled this as mitzee always licking my feet and legs think it's to do with salt or the creams we use but don't think because they anxious or anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

